# New build: Straggler or Disc Trucker?



## native29er (Oct 23, 2014)

I've acquired a set of 29er rims for this build and a nice set of BB7's, the rest of the parts will be amputees from my current ride. 

My dilemma: I think the Disc Trucker would be better for my kind of riding, commuting, some touring, a few centuries now and then. But the 29/700c frameset only goes down to 56cm with an effective standover height 32" (my inseam). 

I've been on a 54cm Straggler with a standover 31.2" it fit perfect. But in the interest of longer chain stays, lower bb, a slightly more comfortable geo, I really would like to think the Disc Trucker would work out for me. Plus it doesn't hurt my feelings any that the frame is $100 less!

I am 5'9" with a 32" inseam (bare foot). Anybody think I can rock the Disc Trucker with comfort? Or is that cutting it too close?


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi, tough question to answer, it is very specific. I suggest you ask in the surly subforum. Big chance you meet somebody, who had the same problem already.

I am a big fan of internal gearhubs, so I would like the semi-horizontal dropouts of the straggler.


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Not to throw a wrench in it for you but have you looked at the Soma Wolverine?

I recently built one up rather than the Straggler, mostly because I thought the Straggler dropouts were weird. I've been very happy with the Wolverine, might be worth looking at for you.


----------



## native29er (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for your replies! I found a LHT/CC owners Google group with some rider/frame size data. I've determined that I have somewhat short legs for my height and that the 56 will probably feel too tall. 

I think I also will experiment with an internal gear hub someday. Very interested, but to get one that's worth a damn, my understanding is that you have to drop some coin. Yes? 

I might have gone for the Soma too, hell I might have gone for a CC, but I didn't want black and I abhor those orange frames! 

I pulled the trigger yesterday and I'm getting mint Straggler today!


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Post some pix please! I wonder how that mint colour will look in natural light. And maybe a a pic of the complete build too (we have a dedicated gallery, see sticky).


----------



## native29er (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, I'm not much for the ceremony of the whole thing. But I did snap a few quick shots of it on my way out the door this morning. I got to work on it yesterday, dismantling my old bike and moving parts over, getting tires mounted, stuck on a few stickers and pressed the headset etc.

Here it is so far, the color saturation isn't quite deep enough, but you get the idea:





















I like color combinations that are as obnoxious as possible 

I gotta set the star nut and cut down the headtube, (new spacers, front derailleur shim and downtube stops en route) then run all my cable. Then I'll add my rack and fenders and ride like hell!

Although, I might leave the fenders and rack off for a couple weeks just to go whipping around as light as possible for a few days just to really hammer on it!


----------



## native29er (Oct 23, 2014)

Everything is coming right along. I've had very little time to work on it due to wifely duties.  I got my downtube bosses and attached the rear derailleur (still waiting for front derailleur shim). Got brakes and seat adjusted!















Added my Custom Swift panniers and (sm) Zeitgeist bag on my handlebars. This is how I usually commute to work every day. Feels great!















The Racktime Addit rack that I got needed a nylon spacer (about 15mm) on the brake side to fit the Straggler with the seat stay brake caliber mount.


----------

